# Walking Dead Premier Party, any ideas?



## Copchick

I've decided to hold a Walking Dead Premier party on Oct 12th. It will mostly be the people I work with. At that time, I should have the majority of my halloween things out. When party day arrives, I will add some Walking Dead related props and such. I've printed up some pictures of various scenes of the series along with portraits of the actors in character and I'll be putting those all around the house on display. I'm not asking people to be in a costume, but if they want to, it would be fine, not mandatory. I'll have people over for the last two episodes of season four to take us right into the premier. 

For food, I wanted to have a "Walking Dead" related theme. Pumpkin5 gave me suggestions of Moonshine Punch (remember Daryl and Beth drinking moonshine?) and wings as "Terminus Bites". I was thinking of guacamole as Walker vomit. Oh and I can't forget to mention that I'll be getting a brain mold for a shrimp mold spread, it's a little pink and I'll touch it up a little with red food coloring to make it more bloody brain-ish. 

I am asking for suggestions for decorations, games (maybe) and food. Bring it on, I'd love to hear what you all have to add. Thanks!


----------



## S L A M

How about a huge ass container of chocolate pudding for desert? Utensils optional! LOL

Can I Skype in to the party? How much fun!


----------



## ATLfun

In honor of Herschel, you have to have "spaghetti" Tuesdays!!!!


----------



## Hairazor

Here are 2 easy ideas I found on Pinterest:









http://inspireco.blogspot.com/2011/10/dem-bones.html?m=1

*








Used Band Aids =*Cinnamon Graham Crackers & Frosting


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Tina, I have a recipe for shrimp salad that would go perfectly in your brain mold. I serve it in a skull, but it would work equally well in a mold.


----------



## drevilstein

Carl's chocolate pudding was the first thing I thought of too. As far as deco goes, you have to have a walker head fish tank.


----------



## ATLfun

Since the only thing Rick can seem to catch is rabbit, I would use chicken wings as rabbit legs. And for Terminus, how about a Terminus Meatloaf.


----------



## Copchick

All very cool ideas. Thanks for the contribution! I forgot about the fish tank. I do have a rabbit though. I'm going to make a sign for her cage that reads "Keep Lizzy Away!" Or something to that effect.


----------



## ATLfun




----------



## mommacatx3

hey 
what about tombstones(stuffed potato skins) or a seven layer dip (seven deadly sins)
shrunken heads made out of apples are always a creepy decoration i like the brain mold
idea do you have the heart mold or the hand the pudding idea (chocolate mousse-leum)
i have more if you need them


----------



## Copchick

Good ideas, thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Sooooo....how was the party??? Any pictures?


----------



## Hairazor

Yeah, what she ^ said, please


----------



## Copchick

Oh, the party was great! I had about a dozen people. I had made three different kinds of wings (Terminus bites), I made a brain mold shrimp spread, guacamole (Walker barf), little smokies wrapped in bacon slathered in brown sugar (Walker toes) and baked to deliciousness. I made two different deviled eggs. One was a wasabi avocado and the other was regular. I had dyed the eggs with cracks all over, giving them a marbled effect. They turned out really cool. I made green grapes dipped in caramel and dipped in crushed peanuts. They looked like mini green caramel apples. Very easy to make! My friend Joyce brought decorated cupcakes (she is not a baker or cook but she decorated each one!) which were so cute, and an awesome veggie and cheese tray. We had so much food! We all played a Walking Dead trivia game in which I had 20 questions based on the series; I had gotten the questions from AMC's The Walking Dead site. I gave out prizes. Oh, and I made apples that were covered in white chocolate with "blood" dripping down, with little fangs on top and gave as favors. Everyone had a good time. Even the people who never had seen the show had a good time. For decorations, I had printed alot of scenes and portraits from the Walking Dead show and framed them or stuck them to the walls all around the house. I had one of my zombie props in the dining room moaning at everyone who came in for food. I'll post pics of them soon.

Here are some food pics:

These are the cupcakes:









Look at these goodies!









I didn't a good shot of the brain mold, except for this one.









The caramel grapes.









The wasabi avocado deviled eggs. See the dark cracks on the egg white?


----------



## Copchick

The blood spattered deviled eggs with red cracks on the egg white.









The white chocolate bloody apples.









I must give credit to http://www.1finecookie.com/ for the candy apple recipe posted on Pinterest. She had given me the idea and they were such a hit!


----------



## Hairazor

Hot dang, the food has me drooling!


----------



## Headless

What Hairazor said - an amazing spread Tina - well done!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:Wow T! Looks like a wonderful party and such attention to detail.  I love all of your ideas and your food sounds and looks delicious! I wish I could've been there, and I'm glad it was such a blast.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol.S. I love the ancient/crackeled deviled egg idea. The presentation is fantastic!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

mommacatx3 said:


> hey
> what about tombstones(stuffed potato skins) or a seven layer dip (seven deadly sins)
> shrunken heads made out of apples are always a creepy decoration i like the brain mold
> idea do you have the heart mold or the hand the pudding idea (chocolate mousse-leum)
> i have more if you need them


*Oh I like the tombstone idea with stuffed potatoes how does that look do you have a pic of that?*


----------



## Copchick

Sorry, Spooki M, although it was a great suggestion from a member, I didn't get to make them. You may want to PM mommacatx3 and see if she has a picture and recipe.


----------

